# starter help. v3,classic,piccino?



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

after speaking to a couple members. ive just joined btw. narrowed my first real machine to a v3 or gagg class, and a piccino, wud like to know peoples thoughts on these and what grinders they recommend to go with these. thanks. all advice or help appreciated thank you


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok how much money do out want or spend on machine

have you got a Grinder , if not you will have to budget for one accordingly ...


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

couple of rockys for sale on forum @ £100 might make good first grinders. For machine, got to be a Gaggia (about £100) unless you are made of money and going £500+. Tamper about £15 and you are good to go.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

ive today gt a new v3 silvia now think of grinder yeah a rocky looks thw bet. is there diff models and doser no doser pros and cons? bout 8-100ish spend


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

The Rocky is available with and without a doser.

Whether you go for doser or non doser depends on personal preference and your "workflow".

Personally, I only put enough beans into the hopper for one shot so the doser had always irritated me.

The sweepers were also rather ineffective and left coffee grounds in the doser which went stale if not cleaned regularly.

The final straw was then the lever spring broke so I converted it to doserless.

It works great now, and is a little more compact.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

80-100 is going to get limit your choice to Either a second hand rocky on the forum or mc2s.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

say 100 ish. is a rocky best value? like compact as can for worktop space .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cappuccino crackers said:


> say 100 ish. is a rocky best value? like compact as can for worktop space .


The better the grinder you can get the better the ingredient , £100 will get you a grinder at the low end of the second hand market . At the price point your limited to a second hand mc2 or the rocky

personally I wouldn't buy either and I'd try and stretch the budget if possible

a lot of people will upgrade very quickly from either .

any half decent electronic grinder ( mc2 / rocky) in good working order for £100 isn't bad value though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rocky stepped adjustment with reference dial. Can be modded to stepless if required

mc2 stepless but noisy , but worm screw adjustment makes it difficulty to dial back and forth or undersrand a dial reference point. .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm a a bit lost as there seems to be three threads of the same subject by the OP currently

In future might help responses and them not being repeated if one thread is posted .


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

The gaggia mdf is also a good one if you are looking. Has same problems as rocky though.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah srry to all about going off on one. i will learn!!!!!


----------

